# Foreign Property tax



## waleed2205 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello
Is better to report foreign property rental income as personal foreign income or business income? I phoned CRA and they said based on my description it qualifies as either (line 135 I believe) or property income. 

Any advantage of one over the other?


----------

